# Triton young woodworker



## Hardwood66 (25 Oct 2013)

Just wanted to show my entry for the young woodworker comp triton tools are running 
I made a Japanese style hall table in oak and pippy oak














Russ


----------



## nev (25 Oct 2013)

Good luck with your entry, a damn fine looking table that.

My only question would be - YOUNG ? woodworker, on UKW! I thought i was one of the young ones at 47


----------



## Hardwood66 (26 Oct 2013)

I turn 21 next month so yes I am young lol and even younger to woodworking started seriously at 16 at college not looked back


----------



## RossJarvis (26 Oct 2013)

A lovely bit of work there sonny!

All the best with the competition from a jealous old git.


----------



## Hardwood66 (2 Dec 2013)

Got an email this morning, pleased to say I came joint first for my hall table


----------



## nev (2 Dec 2013)

Hardwood66":1hs2v7mu said:


> Got an email this morning, pleased to say I came joint first for my hall table




=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Sheffield Tony (2 Dec 2013)

Well deserved =D>.


----------



## MickCheese (2 Dec 2013)

I like your table very much. 

I'm surprised I missed it first time. 

Please don't take this as a criticism as it is lovely but I wonder if the arched rail would look better if it were straight. The top with the small wings is a really good design but it seems not to complement the curved rails. 

Just my amateur opinion. 

Mick


----------



## MMUK (2 Dec 2013)

nev":1g6ah83o said:


> Good luck with your entry, a damn fine looking table that.
> 
> My only question would be - YOUNG ? woodworker, on UKW! I thought i was one of the young ones at 47




Haha! You've made me feel sprightly at almost 33 :mrgreen:


----------



## blackrodd (2 Dec 2013)

A well deserved result, And there's another one out there, equally skilled at 21? 
All the very best to you.
Regards Rodders


----------



## RossJarvis (3 Dec 2013)

Well done and deserved =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Scoffy (9 Dec 2013)

That is brilliant work, did you design it as well as making it?


----------



## Hardwood66 (10 Dec 2013)

Yea something I drew up on sketch up, got a few influences from others work and just combined the bits I liked


----------



## rafezetter (4 Jan 2014)

I'd be chuffed to make a table like that now, so doing it @ 21 means you have a bright woodworking future ahead of you, I'm more than a little envious


----------



## devonwoody (5 Jan 2014)

Congratulations, I like the design and your workmanship is super.
Have you visited the home of Triton woodwork, it was or is an Australian company and an active forum is still going.

http://www.woodworkforums.com/f15/


----------



## mark2191 (13 Jan 2014)

nice workmanship


----------



## Hardwood66 (14 Jan 2014)

Thanks chaps


----------



## gregmcateer (14 Jan 2014)

nev":j68p0fkn said:


> Good luck with your entry, a damn fine looking table that.



Agreed! =D> =D> =D> 



nev":j68p0fkn said:


> I thought i was one of the young ones at 47



Nah - codger!! (I'm 46 next month and I'm very old - ask my kids :lol:


----------



## tool-me-up (20 Jan 2014)

Excellent work there mate, well deserved first place! I like black background too - very in keeping with tritons theme lol


----------



## Alexam (22 Jan 2014)

Well done on your achievement. It is a superb table and can only say that the other winners work must also have been great. Keep up the good work and more power to your elbow.

Alex


----------

